# RETIREMENT



## metaler (18 Sep 2017)

Having on some forums mentioned earlier in the year that I would take a break from issuing further videos the pause has made me realise that it has come to the time to retire. However, the videos that I had already completed and intended to issue two at a time, I have now made them all public. They are a series I have called “Project for an Afternoon” a link here. http://www.homews.co.uk/page617a.html 

Having made those comments, I just may add the occasional video or a few pages to my website, but do not see this as likely in the foreseeable future. The reason is that at the age of 84 I am finding tasks increasingly demanding, typically correspondence. I will though be pleased still to receive emails that I can answer simply, such as, “Thanks for your email” or, “That's a good idea, must try it some time”. 

Could I please ask that you see the correspondence page on my website where there is more detail regarding the situation. http://www.homews.co.uk/page6.html 

I will still view my website statistics though most forum only give the total number of visits which is of little use, only a small number give the page from which a link occurred and can then be followed up. 

I would now like to give a big thank you to the very large number of home metalworkers, world wide, who have thanked me for my articles, books, website, and more recently, videos. Such has done much to help keep me going for some 25 years.

Thanks to you all.
Harold Hall


----------



## monkeybiter (18 Sep 2017)

Have a nice and restful retirement Harold.


----------



## DTR (18 Sep 2017)

I've already posted on one of the other forums, but wishing you happy retirement Harold


----------



## MusicMan (18 Sep 2017)

I have valued your publications and advice, Harold. All the best

Keith


----------



## Harbo (18 Sep 2017)

Have a happy "retirement".
Thanks for all your output over the years.

Rod


----------



## AES (23 Sep 2017)

Happy retirement, enjoy your well-earned rest. I guess your material will be referred to for a long time to come by many, me included.

AES


----------



## liamscanlan (24 Sep 2017)

Thank you for your years of information, instruction and inspiration. You have long been a 'mentor' to many home machinists and your contribution to the field is remarkable and beyond priceless. I wish you many happy years of 'retirement' - your work will continue to help many, many people. Please keep the website live!


----------



## mikec (30 Sep 2017)

Have a happy retirement Harold and thank you for all the projects and information you have so freely given over the years, very much appreciated. =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------

